# Dolmar/ Makita Brush Cutter service/repair manual (Torque page)



## AngelescuO (Apr 23, 2021)

Hello,
I own a old Dolmar MS 4010 brush cutter and need to change Intermediar flange (intake manifold) because of air leaks.
Need a service/repair manual or at least Torque page for Dolmar MS340/MS400/MS4010/MS4510/MS3300/MS4500 or, Makita DBC 340/DBC400/DBC4010/DBC4510 to know the torque needed to tight manifold.
Thank you.


----------

